# Aged Prime New York Strip Steak Infrared Grilled



## surfinsapo (Jul 31, 2008)

*



			Bought four prime aged New York Strip steaks from H.E.B. Plus for only $7.99/lb. That's a savings of $12.00/lb. These steaks were the best I have ever made in my life. Enjoy the video.
		
Click to expand...

*<object width="640" height="483">	<param name="allowfullscreen" value="true">	<param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always">	<param name="movie" value="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1444115&server=www.vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=fc0855&fullscreen=1">	<embed src="http://www.vimeo.com/moogaloop.swf?clip_id=1444115&server=www.vimeo.com&show_title=1&show_byline=1&show_portrait=0&color=fc0855&fullscreen=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always" width="640" height="483"></embed></object>
Aged Prime New York Strip Steak Infrared Grilled. from TeamSurfinSapo  on Vimeo.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey, wheres mine?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 31, 2008)

Nice retro fit, Sapo!!  Best of both worlds!!


----------



## bigwheel (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey Sapo..great job!! Makes me proud to be from Corpus. Keep up the good work. 

bigwheel'


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 1, 2008)

Thats funny, Your wife don't know.
Looks great GT


----------



## wittdog (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice looking NY strips


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Aug 1, 2008)

mmm


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Aug 1, 2008)

Mighty tastey looking SS!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 1, 2008)

Very nice. 

What was the total grill time ?


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 1, 2008)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Very nice.
> 
> What was the total grill time ?


Not more than 5 minutes Cliff.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice job on the steaks.  Good job on the production too.  When we go down to Del Rio hunting we pick up alot of meat at HEB and they do have good meat.


----------



## john a (Aug 2, 2008)

Terrific SS. Lucky you, I cannot get Prime at any price locally.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice job Sapo!  You could tell they were tender!  Nice job!


----------

